# Beacon 225



## Dany (Apr 1, 2016)

This Beacon 225 is difficult to find as a package with its dedicated flash unit and leather case (I mean in Europe at least). So when I saw this one on a vintage camera fair I did not hesitate.









Now It is on my shelves, nearby an other smaller Beacon which needs a flash unit still to be found.





Daniel


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2016)

cool.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ditto....very cool.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice one!  Didn't know the 225 has a flash.


----------



## compur (Apr 3, 2016)

That flash looks like it means business.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah, that is loaded with what looks to be one heck of a bulb.


----------



## Dany (Apr 6, 2016)

Regarding the model name, "Two twenty five" was the size expressed in inches of the negative obtained with the camera (6x6 cm).
Scarce colored version of the 225 existed.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice. I've seen Beacons but not with a flash - that's a beauty.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 6, 2016)

That flash looks like the reason people are afraid to use flash with newborns.  That thing looks like it could compete with the sun.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 6, 2016)

That flash looks like it would start a fire at anything less than 10 ft.
Beacon  not too shabby for a single element lens, mine leaks light a bit, also hard to hold still when pushing the shutter button. 

Take it out for a drive Dany,
Handled carefully, comes up with this..


----------



## timor (Apr 6, 2016)

smithdan said:


> That flash looks like it would start a fire at anything less than 10 ft.
> Beacon  not too shabby for a single element lens, mine leaks light a bit, also hard to hold still when pushing the shutter button.
> 
> Take it out for a drive Dany,
> ...


Nice shot. Do you have something shot in full sun ?


----------



## smithdan (Apr 6, 2016)

timor said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> > That flash looks like it would start a fire at anything less than 10 ft.
> ...



Have one in mostly full sun but shot into the shady woods.  I'll post it in your lo-fi thread.


----------



## Dany (Apr 7, 2016)

Very nice photo Smithdan. 
I would rather prefer to take some images with the early version of the 225 (because this version was equipped with diaphragm and time settings).
My camera is a late version without these settings and I suppose I could obtain better results using the small aperture of the diaphragm .
I am searching for the early version at a good price.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 7, 2016)

One cool camera


----------

